#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology (VNIT) Nagpur 2012 Placements

## vipul_chaudhary

*VIT Nagpur 2012 Placement Highlights*
  Total of 470 students got placed.
  Average Salary of 4.0 Lakh was offered.
  The Institute is hoping to achieve 100% Placement.

Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology Nagpur  which is commonly called as VisvesvarayaNIT Nagpur (VNIT Nagpur)  which is one among the Best Engineering Institute in India Which offers Various Undergraduate Programs and Post graduate Programs. Students who are Targeting for AIEEE Entrance Exam Can check the Placements Statistics and Salary details Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology Nagpur.

Students can View the Details of Companies that visited VNIT Nagpur  for Placements Drive. Students can also search the details of Company wise and Branch wise Placement details of VNIT Nagpur VNIT 2012.

*VNIT Nagpur Placements 2012 Key Statistics** :
*
*Total Number of Students Placed in the year 2012  : 470*
*Average Salary Offered for the Student                  :  4.0 lacks Per Annum
*
*VNIT Nagpur Placements Branch wise Statistics 2012 : * 

*Sr. No.*
*Company Name*
*Civil*
*Mech*
*Electrical*
*Chem*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*Meta*
*Mining*
*Total*

1
Goldman Sachs-PPO




1
2


3

2
Oracle


1
1
4
12


18

3
IOCL
1
1
2





4

4
ABB


2





2

5
Nvidia




1
3


4

6
Telcon

1






1

7
Bajaj Auto

2
2





4

8
Thoughtworks


1


1


2

9
John Deere

3






3

10
Delloitte


6

6
6


18

11
L&T Powai
2
3
2



3

10

12
Tata Technologies

6






6

13
Ace Calderys
1
1




1

3

14
Samsung





6


6

15
Tata Motors

5
4

2

3

14

16
Shapoorji Pallonji
8







8

17
ZS Associates
2
1
4
1
2
3
2

15

18
National Instruments




1



1

19
Morgan Stanley




1
1


2

20
Qualcomm-PPO


1

1
3


5

21
Pepsico



2




2

22
Tata Steel-PPO

2
2





4

23
UHDE
1

1
2




4

24
TCE
4
3






7

25
Mu Sigma


1
1
5



7

26
Cybage





1


1

27
Hella India




2



2

28
Thermax Mech

2

 4




6

29
IndiaBulls Power
1
3
2





6

30
Barclays Technologies


1

1



2

31
Bharat Forge






3

3

32
Adani Group Mining







3
3

33
Qualcomm




2



2

34
TCS
2

1

3
2

1
9

35
RIL

5

7




12

36
General Motors


3





3

37
Hindalco


1
2


3
1
7

38
Geometric

3
1
1
2
2


9

39
Siemens

1
3

4



8

40
Brahmos




1



1

41
Microsoft





1


1

42
L&T Infotech










43
L&T ECC
2







2

44
Unisys










45
Persistent





1


1

46
OFSS




1
3


4

47
Coal India Ltd.
17
9
9




7
42

48
Lafarge Inda


2
1




3

49
Automotive Axles






1

1

50
ACC Ltd.

2
2
8




12

51
RP-SG
1







1

52
TVS Motors






1

1

53
GMR Hyderabad




1



1

54
Sapient




2
7


9

55
Power Adani


1





1

56
Avtec




1



1

57
SISL




1



1

58
Lanco
1

2





3

59
Fluor Daniels
2
2






4

60
Raymonds






1

1

61
Black & Veatch
1

1





2

62
Ramnath Group
1







1

63
Johnson Controls




1



1

64
BPCL

9






9

65
HAL

2


6



8

67
Wipro VLSI




1



1

68
IBM



1
4
1
2

8

69
Honeywell


1


1


2

70
Mukand

1
1



3

5

71
HCL




1



1

72
Simplex
2







2

73
MIDHANI






1

1

74
Infocepts




1
2


3

75
Suzlon




2



2

76
NTPC

4
4

2



10

77
Bizsense


1



1

2

78
C-Dot




1
2


3

79
Rancore




1
2


3

80
l&t ramboll










81
Praj



2




2

82
ITDCEM
2







2

83
EIL
1
1

1




3

84
Welspun






4

4

85
Vishakhapatnam Steel

5
5
1


1

12

86
ITC Infotech
1
1


2



4


Total
53
78
70
35
67
62
30
12
407





STR : Structural Engineering
 CSE : Computer Science Engineering
 SDEE : Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
 HPE : Heat Power Engineering
 PED : Power Electronics and Drives
 IND : Industrial Engineering
 IPS : Integrated Power System
 VLSI : VLSI Design
 MSC : Material Engineering
 CM : Construction Technology and Management
 ENV : Environmental Engineering





  Similar Threads: VNIT Nagpur admission, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities VNIT Nagpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | VNIT Nagpur fee | VNIT Nagpur placement NIT Conclave 2012 - VNIT - Nagpur - Conference AXIS 2012  VNIT Nagpur Tech Fest VNIT Nagpur  2012 admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches -Discussions

----------

